# Sammy's Bayside R34



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

(Sorry for the delay)

Its a stunning car


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Its a stunning number plate - how many people must want that one


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

any tread left on them tyres


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Sammy,

Yummy... nuf to make any Skyline fan damp in the panty region  , ummm... that plate looks familar  and slicks a nice choice too :smokin:

RonS


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*Thanks*

chaps 
mmmm... new tyres this saturday i think
sammy


----------



## KaiserBill (Feb 10, 2003)

*gtr34*

sammy.Please can you tell me if the car has wheel spacers fitted or suspension changes due to the way it sits on the road better than the other ones ive seen.If so ,can you tell me the size of the spacers and where to get them.


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*spacers*

KaiserBill
Yes, Trust Downmax springs and spacers - fitted by Abbey. Best thing you can do is speak to Mark there who fitted them, he'll know sizes etc. For Abbey, just go through Links if you don't have their number
cheers
sammy


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Sits very well. Nice!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Now here's someone that knows something about the right GT-R... R34 and blue!  Excellent choice and great looking ride!

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet plate!!!:smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Looking good Sammy*

I thought you hadn't had those tyres long? Presume they used to be F1's
Spacers and lowering springs have been on my shopping list since I first saw yours.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Phoooarrrr! ... Very tasty car Sammy


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the kind comments chaps - really appreciate them and i'm also very grateful to JonPolarbearit for hosting the pictures in the first place. Tim, I cannot believe how quickly my tyres wear out  Those F1s went on 3 months/<3000 miles ago. Anyway - look forward to seeing your car WITH NEW WHEELS:smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

*My heart skipped a beat.*

Hi Sammy,

You have an absolutely wonderful R34 there. 

Very unique number plate. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

That looks totally sweet man, very menacing


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

whats it outside of?


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*a restaurant*

(now closed) and offices in centre of Leeds


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I was so impressed with the look of your car I have (today) purchased the almost twin looking plate "V 6PEC". Just got Middlehurst making up the plate for me as we speak! Picking up my clear indicators and side repeaters next weekend!

For me then its fitment of a downmax kit , a 400-ish bhp conversion and some tasty 19's to do...

Perfection


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

Nice one Trevor!
We should meet up when you have had the plate done - a nice double take
I'll be at Elvington on 27th April - anyone else going??
sammy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Elvington*

I'm doing the tack day there on the 26th, the quarters and top speed runs on the 27th and then of to the Palmersport thing on the 28th. Oh yeah, and the car will be finished by then, all bar the sequential box.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Sammy,

Can you please tell me the size of the tyres you have in those pictures? They fill up the standard wheel nicer then the factory RE040.

Jeff


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

Tim - see you on the 27th then 
Jeff - i'll check the exact details and get back to you: they are simply the GoodYear Eagle F1s. The roads where i live are littered with uneven cambers and i found that the car was almost dangerous on the RE040s (which i'm sure are great on a very smooth surface). I went to the GoodYears which are miles better for me (and look nicer too!). They are a little thin though as you can see so i think that i'll get some sticky Dunlops, now that i don't have to drive the car every day (ie in rain)
sammy


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*PM*

Hi sammy
empty your PM box !!!
regards
wroestar


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*Wroestrar*

Done!


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*V 5PEC*

 

Looks great!! *sets as desktop*


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*it doesn't look as good*

as your avatar, jon


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: it doesn't look as good*



sammy said:


> *as your avatar, jon *


LOL - thanks

Unfortunately, fine looking women like that only wash Skylines and Supra's


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Sorry to interupt.......*

but that young lady in the avatar can come round for a "soapy" any time she likes..........and we could also wash the car too!!!!

Regards
"its almost the weekend so I'm having a happy attack" wroestar


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*Sammy....*

I shared your pics with a colleague on another forum and he created this wallpaper from your pics. 












For the full size right click / properties / paste in browser and add .orig.jpg to end.

- Jon


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

Nice one Jon - thanks bud:smokin: 
sammy


----------

